# Lost Ruby our Cockapoo Puppy Today



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Whilst walking Ruby our golden Cockapoo puppy today in Hale Barns, Cheshire she got scare by a larger dog, ran off at speed and has not been seen since.

We've spent most of the day looking in the surrounding area and asking everyone we see if they've seen her. There's been no sightings.

Is it usual for an 8 month old to run off like this? 

Ruby was spayed just over a week ago.

Will keep searching and prays she turns up soon.


Michael


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, have you given her info to 'doglost', is she tagged microchipped?, I guess any dog can run if they have been scared by something, think they just take off without thinking. I really hope she is found for you really soon, can only imagine how you must be feeling. xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's so sad. So sorry to hear this. Hope you find her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Ruby is missing - I hope that she is found soon. 
Have you registered her on DOGLOST.CO.UK.
Kiki bolted recently bolted in panic when a helicopter came in to land very close to where we were walking. Fortunately another dog walker caught her by a level crossing gate.
Do let us know when Ruby is found.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wishing you loads of luck and hope for a speedy recovery of Ruby.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Michael can we post on our Facebook pages just to spread the word.?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no - you must be frantic, hopefully you'll hear something soon. Was she wearing an I'd tag? Please keep us updated, and fingers crossed she is found and returned soon.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I really hope you find her soon, I can't begin to imagine how worried you must be.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh how terrible...hope she turns up safe and sound


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

oh no! hope you find her! is she microchipped?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is she chipped and does she have a tag. does she have stitches from her spay. was she on or off lead. if on what king of lead as a flexi couldd have made her run further because of the noise it males as it falows the dog. 

she could still have been out of sorts after her spaying thays may have made her run when she wpuldny normaly have. 

with any luck somone will get her and take her to the vet having seening her wound. call the police and the dog worden. also comtact all the vets in the aria. as well as all the dog lost sites.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh dear. So sorry to hear about Ruby. Hoping for a safe return.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

So sorry to hear this - hope she turns up soon. You must be worried sick


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

You must be so worried. Hoping she's back home with you really soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got back from further searching for Ruby and no joy.

Ruby had a collar with her name and my mobile no on. She's also micro chipped.

I've logged her missing on doglost.co.uk 
http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53200#.UbD8IPnVB8E

and animalsearchuk.co.uk
http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/find-lost-pets/cpanel.php

Going to leave the back door open just in case she finds her way home.

Fingers crosses she's not hurt and not been stolen

Michael


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Really so very sorry to hear about Ruby and hope you hear something soon. x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

We are keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you find her soon - it may be a long night.


----------



## carolinequilts (May 22, 2013)

How sad! I hope she finds her way home to you or someone finds her and brings her back. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Hope Ruby has come home in the night. When I was young my dog got spooked by a car & bolted. We left the front door open that evening & eventually she came back home. I hope Ruby does the same. Fingers crossed x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ruby was the first thing I thought about this morning, so hope she came back overnight.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a dreadful thing, we all know how easily this can happen, and really feel for you. Wishing and hoping for Ruby to be found, or to find her own way home.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Good news. Ruby's turned up this morning at 7am at the back door.

A little bit dirty, a little bit hungry, but in good health, wagging her tail... No idea where she's been - we spent all of the daylight hours from 1:30 pm onwards looking for her. If only dogs could talk.

Really pleased to be reunited.

Thanks to everyone for your support. It makes a big difference.


Thanks again

Michael


Michael


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank goodness for that! Thanks for letting us know. You must be so relieved!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

So pleased you have got Ruby back. As soon as I came on this site I looked for your post and hoped for the best. Enjoy the weekend with her.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Glad Ruby turned up safe and sound x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew. So, so pleases and relieved that Ruby is home safe and sound - give her a special cuddle from all of us on ILMC


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

So glad she came home, how is her spay wound. if she has been runnimg it might be a bit swolen so keep an eye on it, when is she due her check up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Ruby's spay wound is OK, she's leaping and running around like her usual full of energy self. Will keep an eye on it though.

As a smallish dog she is quite scared of other larger dogs which might be the reason she ran off. 

We'll work on the socialising and next time we go down to the local woods she'll be on a lead.


Thanks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a relief for you, I bet she got a brilliant welcome home, clever girl to come back. So pleased.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh you must be so relieved. What a little monkey, I hope she didn't get too much of a scare (but hopefully enough to have learnt her lesson!!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news Michael soooooo pleased for you, what a relief xxx


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Great news! :twothumbs:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just joined Dogs Lost so you can help find dogs lost in your local area x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank goodness she is safe and home again :jumping:. You must have been so worried. They are much smarter than we think.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Best news of the day!!! Good old ruby! A night out on the town eh! Lucky she found her way home, so pleased for you all - Your ruby must of been on my mind last night as I dreamt that i found a lost dog..... A Dalmatian with spots on only one side of it & the dog had pinched a bag! 
We all send ruby a doggy hug! X


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Great News. Got me wondering how dogs find their way home. Is it from having road walks around the neighbourhood so they know the area? Can they do it if they travel by car to a park? Anyway, what a clever girl, so pleased she's home again.
Wonder if Oscar would be that bright?


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Fantastic news. Good girl Ruby for finding your way home. Big hugs and licks from Monty too. Bet you are so relieved. what great news for today. Can stop worrying now and get on with my cleaning!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So happy for you, great news. Lots of fussing today


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad Ruby made it back home the best news to wake up to this morning! Happy that she is safe and not hurt in any way!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news! Glad to hear that Ruby was a clever girl and found her way home. You must have felt amazing when you saw her. What a relief!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

So glad ruby found her way home. Such a clever girl x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

smart doggie came back!!!! Was she just inside...did you see her come to the back door? that is just so great that she came back!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Ruby was just outside the door - I left her basket out just in case.

She wasn't there at 4am. But as I was about to jump on my bike at 7am and search the woods she turned up - tail wagging.

She seems quite tired today and in need of rest. She's absolutely fine - hopefully she's learned a lesson. But its back on the lead for her for now.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad she's back home x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome result! 
Just been discussing the importance of walking to parks or woods with your dog. That way they learn the way home! 

Well done ruby! 

Sam x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG-that is a great news!!! So happy for all of you!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Whew! Such a relief.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Great news & what a relief for you all.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So pleased for you and so pleased for little Ruby.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Good news. Ruby's turned up this morning at 7am at the back door.
> 
> A little bit dirty, a little bit hungry, but in good health, wagging her tail... No idea where she's been - we spent all of the daylight hours from 1:30 pm onwards looking for her. If only dogs could talk.
> 
> ...


Aw that's brilliant news, well done to Ruby finding her way home!!! It happened to me with my last dog and I walked miles looking for her.. Sat up all night.. In the wee early hours of the morning I opened the back door and there she was heading up my stairs, filthy and exhausted.. No idea where she'd been but ill never forget the elation I felt when she came home. I cried for hours... Ruby will probably be a bit clingy for a while. Soooo happly for you all!!!!!! X


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonderful news. So very pleased Ruby is reunited with her family.

Toffin
x


----------

